# Tgif!



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No kids tonight - so its what I like to call "Cheap Wine and Frozen Pizza Night"!

Anyone care to stop by?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll bring the karaoke machine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Actually - we could play Singstar on my PS2!!!

Not to mention its pretty darned good Hot Tub weather!!!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Actually - we could play Singstar on my PS2!!!
> 
> Not to mention its pretty darned good Hot Tub weather!!!


PS2? Oh my. I'll bring my PS3 and some Guitar Hero. :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

joe kidd said:


> PS2? Oh my. I'll bring my PS3 and some Guitar Hero. :rofl:


I've got Guitar Hero covered too!

The graphics may not measure up to your "PS*3*" - but it works fine for me!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Woot!

TGIF!!!!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

AMEN!!! And spring break for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I need it! I would definitly join the party if we were closer!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry - if anyone stopped by - I was "out" taking a walk with a nice new friend!

But I'm home now!!!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm...nice new friend? Care to expand on that and share more info? lol 

Glad you had a nice night! We all deserve those... at least every once in a while!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just some walking and talking...but still nice...


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Chuck steak.

Turn Oven on at 350F 180C
Seer really hard on both sides until almost burnt in a cast iron frying pan.
Transfer to oven
Add a few potatoes
Add a couple of onions.
Add a bit of garlic. 
Cook for for 30 mins don't turn it, touch it or otherwise mess with it.
Watch TV while house fills with aromas.
Turn up to max on your oven for 5 mins.
Serve it..
It is around $8 a kilo here so you can pig out on delicious red meat for about $5.00
Drink red wine.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Just some walking and talking...but still nice...


Make LOTS of friends and then choose the one you want to do the most 'walking and talking' with. :FIREdevil:

Wait ... we are talking about a woman and not Labrador Retriever, right?

Very glad for you.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Make LOTS of friends and then choose the one you want to do the most 'walking and talking' with. :FIREdevil:
> 
> Wait ... we are talking about a woman and not Labrador Retriever, right?
> 
> Very glad for you.


:smthumbup:


----------

